# Website Review Needed



## Ashish (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Guys

My friends have started a website, I would be grateful if you guys can provide some feedback about it.

About the Site: Sharetermpapers is a user managed information sharing community. Users can share, download and upload their projects, term papers, presentations, documents, ebooks etc.

Site URL: *www.sharetermpapers.com

Thanks for your time in advance
Ashish


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 14, 2008)

why double post.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78187

And both post are in wrong section.
Delete this..and start a new thread in chit chat section.


----------



## debaisaindian (Jan 14, 2008)

Tell your friend dat he can't manage d forum........d website will die within months........


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 15, 2008)

They are expanding the forum in exactly the reverse way!
Usually, start small and grow then. In this case, there are so many subforums and very less participation.


----------



## debaisaindian (Jan 15, 2008)

d thing is........their forum users also don't know how to make a post in a forum


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jan 15, 2008)

Well Making Web is the easier part. But attracting users and keeping it live and kicking is very hard work. Once it gets to a certain level of users then it drives forward itself.

My Site have 900 members and 28000+ Posts  I dont have to do anything more lol


----------



## Ashish (Jan 27, 2008)

debaisaindian said:


> Tell your friend dat he can't manage d forum........d website will die within months........



Why would u say that ??? Sorry for the delayed reply



rohan_shenoy said:


> They are expanding the forum in exactly the reverse way!
> Usually, start small and grow then. In this case, there are so many subforums and very less participation.



So do u suggest to remove some sections ?? but don't u think content ki proper classification se dhoondne mein aasaani rehti hai .... for ex. agar ek hi section hota for MBA then there wud be too many posts in it and a person who is looking for HR project (for ex.) would have problems ins searching it.


----------



## hahahari (Jan 27, 2008)

^Ppl need to use the search function.


----------

